# ESPN Article: Bo Jackson



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a long read so I've just included the link. I always liked Bo. Look at the pics of his archery equipment...good stuff!

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/eticket/ ... =bojackson


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i read that online yesterday. good read. I would love to have an archery room and a pickup like him


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Norm70 said:


> i read that online yesterday. good read. I would love to have an archery room and a pickup like him


Yeah, I'd be down with that as well.


----------

